# How to find a job?



## Indochef (Mar 23, 2012)

Dear all,

I am a indian cuisine chef,can any one suggest me how to find a job in portugal,currently i am living in india.

Thank you all in advance for your valuable advices.

Looking forward.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are a couple of job sites you might try
Net-Empregos - O maior site de Emprego em Portugal - Encontre aqui as melhores ofertas
Empregos, trabalho Portugal | InfoJobs


----------



## fmneves74 (3 mo ago)

Hello, you can also check this one: Ofertas de Emprego Hoje - Vagas e Recrutamento


----------

